

Show HN: Makesends – client side encrypted online file transfers - hectormalot
https://www.makesends.com/

======
hectormalot
Not actually my own project, but a Swiss start-up that I'm helping out during
a few weeks. Key difference with existing solutions is that it will encrypt
your files locally in your browser and never transmit the key over the
internet.

Very interested in hearing your opinions on how we can improve this idea.

